# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  يمكنك على موبيلك الاندرويد تحميل اهم اقوال الشعراوى

## دالـيا

تطبيق اهم اقوال الشعراوى على موبايلك الاندرويد       *معلومات عن التطبيق*  
تطبيق مهم جدا حيث يجمع ما بين اهم اقوال الفقيه الشعراوى
عن تجربه هو تطبيق ممتاز يستدعى التجربة    *صور من التطبيق*          *التحميل*   
يمكنك تحميل التطبيق من رابط مباشر من متجر موبوماركت
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
كذلك يمكنكم تحميل متجر موبوماركت الرائع اقوى منافس لجوجل بلاى
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

